# Horse Racing Pictures are they real or fake?



## bolly92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello Everyone my name is Mike i need Some Help to Describe is my pics are Real or Reprint you guys are the Experts! i get this Set of photos a long time ago in a yard Sale check it out.....


----------



## compur (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't understand what you're asking.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 25, 2010)

Those appear to be real, actual horse in the photos, with real,actual mounted riders and real, actual race fans. And the frames appear to be real, actual frames. But as to the photos inside the frames being "something" as opposed to "something else"...what can we say about that?


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 26, 2010)

All photos are printed from negatives, and there's no difference between the 1st and then 1000th print.

The only way to prove it was printed by the original photographer is via signature and other forms of authentication. 

The only thing "original" in photography is the negative.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 26, 2010)

Not always true.  Someone could have scanned it and reprint too.



djacobox372 said:


> All photos are printed from negatives, and there's no difference between the 1st and then 1000th print.
> 
> The only way to prove it was printed by the original photographer is via signature and other forms of authentication.
> 
> The only thing "original" in photography is the negative.


----------



## bolly92 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello what i want to know if that's the only Copies but i know i kinda hard to know because someone can reprint and reprint the Same picture but there one difference this one Smell Very old like Wood or Something Weird.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 26, 2010)

bolly92 said:


> this one Smell Very old like Wood or Something Weird.



What they smell like isn't really a factor in determining if they are the only prints out there...

And even if they are as old as they smell (lol), that still doesn't really mean anything.  They say 1957 on the back of them.  They probably were actually taken and/or printed in 1957, but that's all you can tell from that.

I would be surprised if they were the only copies in print.

I don't really see any way for you to find out.  If they were numbered, you would know for sure that there were more copies (and how many).  But I don't see any way you could possibly prove or find out that there were no other prints made...


----------



## bolly92 (Jul 26, 2010)

yes you Right but Believe me or not Some Collector Buy their stuff for Historic Moments 
that's why always a real Collector ask you for Serial Number and everything.probably smell dont really mean nothing,all i want to know if i purchase a 40 years old  photography or the lady she just scanned and reprint and sell to me ,in my opinion i think this are the real ones.....do you know how much this pics worth in the market or where i can sell them No ebay please


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 26, 2010)

They most likely really are from 1957, or at least very close to that.


...No idea what they would be worth, or where you could find out, or where to sell them.

The track they were taken at might be interested in having them, but other than that - I don't have any idea.

If you bought them at a yard sale, I wouldn't expect them to be worth a whole lot.  I guess you could get lucky though...  Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## bolly92 (Jul 26, 2010)

i bouth this pics in Something like a yard Sale but is not specific a yard Sale but is not

i search online how much they worth


----------



## bariga (Oct 6, 2010)

I collect horse pictures for your site Horse Pictures / Digital Art Gallery. You can put your photo on my site.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 7, 2010)

Weird!


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 27, 2010)

So, does anybody want to buy these?

No?

Thought so, carry on.


----------

